# Show cars



## squatting dog (Mar 3, 2019)

I miss the days when people built show cars. Some were magnificent feats of engineering, others were just way out there, and some were just subtle changes to make someone's ride their own. But, no matter what, it sure was entertaining to head for the coliseum to see what was new. 
example... Lil Coffin.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2019)

George Barris made the best!!
.

.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2019)

Normally, I don't care about cars, but inspired by this topic, I took a look and found this. I just love it!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Normally, I don't care about cars, but inspired by this topic, I took a look and found this. I just love it!




Thats way too low for me...I worry enough about scraping the bottom of my Chevy Cruze when I park in those spots that have that cement thingy....there’s been a few times my car has scraped it so I’m very careful.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Thats way too low for me...I worry enough about scraping the bottom of my Chevy Cruze when I park in those spots that have that cement thingy....there’s been a few times my car has scraped it so I’m very careful.



Yeah, but can you just see us in white picture hats and sunglasses behind the wheel?


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

George Barris' kustom Lincoln Futura


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

I had a an early 70's Tom Daniel's Red Baron Hot Wheels when I was a lad.



Tom designed a popular Monogram model kit in 1967. Monogram then had Chuck Miller build the real thing in 1968.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Thats way too low for me...I worry enough about scraping the bottom of my Chevy Cruze when I park in those spots that have that cement thingy....there’s been a few times my car has scraped it so I’m very careful.



Lowriders just jump over obstacles.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 3, 2019)

Nihil said:


> Lowriders just jump over obstacles.




Haha!  I’ll pass though.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Haha!  I’ll pass though.



Me too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> George Barris made the best!!
> .
> View attachment 62952
> .
> View attachment 62953


I had the model kit for the white ride here. I probably built 50 or more model cars.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's Beatnik Bandit II


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2019)

They are Hot Wheels?

Oops, except for the one above, posted at the same time.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2019)

would this count as a show car...






[h=5]_1937 Rolls-Royce Phantom III_[/h]


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> would this count as a show car...



That looks like 1925 stock.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2019)

No way that's "Stock". But there is a discrepancy, now the site says it's a 
[h=1]Rolls-Royce Phantom I Concept[/h]
http://www.classycars.org/Rolls-Royce.PhantomI-03.html


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

> Forrest Robinson started on this creation in the early-1960s with a 1956 Oldsmobile 88 chassis powered by a 394 Rocket. He custom built a body out of fiberglass to his own idea of what a Batmobile looks like. Originally painted silver, the design featured sliding doors, and a single fin in the back -sort of like the drawn-comic Batmobile in the '50s. A couple of years before the Barris Batmobile, All Star Dairy company licensed Robinson's creation as the Batmobile to use in a promotion of their DC licensed products. After its promo tour of east-coast, the car was sold by Forrest and was left sitting in a field until it was rediscovered by Bobby Smith in Swanzey, New Hampshire.



https://www.hotcars.com/about-batmans-bat-vehicles/


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> No way that's "Stock".



OIC, it just got passed around a lot.

https://heacockclassic.com/articles/the-round-door-rolls-1925-rolls-royce-phantom-i-jonckheere/


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 3, 2019)

The candy red paint on the red baron really popped.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 3, 2019)

Ken, I won't take anything away from Barris, but, the twin engine Invader was designed and built by Bob Reisner. I marveled at the work it took to make the twin Pontiac engines run through twin  four speed hydro-matics, and then out back turn twin 1961 Jaguar rear ends.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 3, 2019)

Another thing about Bob Reisner, was he also built several other custom show cars. Some weren't my cup of tea, but, all were unique to say the least. I still can't figure out to this day, how he made a single coil spring work for the front suspension on his Milk truck.

Here's a few of his other creations.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 3, 2019)

Edit, the outhouse wasn't originally built by Bob. Later on, Bob and Jay Ohrberg teamed up and bought the outhouse and re-vamped it.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)

> The XPAK 400, translated from Martian, means air car.[1] It was built and designed by Barris Kustoms of North Hollywood, California. it had no wheels, transmission or rear end, and as a matter of fact, it featured no frictional moving parts at all. The car rode on a five inch cushion of air and it was drivable on both land and water. The air was drawn in through the front and rear openings into the open plenum chamber with outlets through a combination of peripheral jet inserts.



https://kustomrama.com/wiki/XPAK_400


----------

